# Couple of nice ones



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

2009 _Naja kaouthia suphanensis_










2009 _Naja nivea_


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

that was a quick post!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

got to bed at about 2:30 this morning, after deciding to redo all the vivs with eco earth and live plants, house looks like a bomb site! Thanks to Ms Houghton and her viv design service:lol2:

GTP nailed a weaner rat straight off as soon as we got her housed!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I put the sidewinder in with the big girl but hes not interested, I hope be isnt a batty boy!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

:lol2: Gay snake!!!!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> :lol2: Gay snake!!!!!!!


HeHeHe!

Good weekend buddie!

In the diary again for next year, maybe a diffo hotel?

Might need a table and will buy some special critters next year!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> HeHeHe!
> 
> Good weekend buddie!
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter about the hotel, it's the company that counts............


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice monocled cobra, whats its temperment like. I beleive they dan be on the mental side????


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Not mental..............just won't back off and is very.........determined:whistling2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice indeed!

I didn't really 'get' Naja at first, having seen some I am now starting to see what all the fuss is about though.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> got to bed at about 2:30 this morning, after deciding to redo all the vivs with eco earth and live plants, house looks like a bomb site! Thanks to Ms Houghton and her viv design service:lol2:
> 
> GTP nailed a weaner rat straight off as soon as we got her housed!


:lol2: i didnt realize it was QUITE so late by the time wed finished... meh wasnt sleepy and they look good so well worth it  b*gger me im absolutely KNACKERED now though :shock:

Absolutely stunning little snakies - cant believe how much their temperaments changed once you warmed them up! Lets hope these dont get more evil with age  



slippery42 said:


> I put the sidewinder in with the big girl but hes not interested, I hope be isnt a batty boy!


:lol2: Just your luck Graeme


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

shame i had to miss it this year, still suffering from tinitus from last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> 2009 _Naja kaouthia suphanensis_
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 

buy me one of em lol:2thumb:


----------

